# 0137-Lockanruf: Was tun, wo sich beschweren?



## sascha (27 Dezember 2006)

Nachdem sich die Fragen wiederholen, hier einmal zusammengefasst das Wichtigste zu Lockanrufen (Ping-Anrufen) mit 0137-Nummern:

*1. Ich habe einen "Anruf in Abwesenheit" auf dem Handy. Die Nummer fängt mit 0137 (bzw. 01377) an. Was ist passiert?*

Sie sind Opfer eines Lockanrufs geworden. Das läuft wie folgt ab: Die Täter mieten zunächst einmal hochtarifierte 0137 (meist 01377), so dass sie bei Anrufen über diese Nummer mitverdienen können. Anschließend wählen sie über Computer eine Vielzahl von Mobilfunknummern an. Nach kurzem Anklingeln wird die Verbindung unterbrochen. Auf dem Handydisplay bleibt ein "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und die eingespielte 0137-Nummer. Wenn Sie diese zurückrufen, landen Sie nur bei einem Zählcomputer. Aber die Täter verdienen daran.

*2. Bin ich das einzige Opfer?
*
Ganz sicher nicht. Bei den Wellen von Lockanrufen werden in der Regel tausende oder zehntausende von Handynummern angeklingelt. Nur so lohnt sich die Masche für die Täter.

*3. Wie kommen die ausgerechnet auf meine Handynummer?*

Tun sie gar nicht. In der Regel werden gleich ganze Rufnummernblöcke durchtelefoniert, also zum Beispiel alle Nummern von 0172-1111111 bis 0172-9999999. So erklärt sich auch die oft gestellte Frage von Betroffenen, "wie die an meine Nummer kommen": Es ist reiner Zufall. 

*4. Ich habe zurückgerufen. Was kostet mich das?
*
Die Kosten für Anrufe auf 0137-Nummern liegen je nach Netz zwischen ein und zwei Euro. Eine genaue Aufstellung finden Sie hier.

*5. Was sollte ich tun, wenn ich Opfer eines 0137-Lockanrufs geworden bin?
*
Ganz wichtig: Melden Sie den Vorfall der Bundesnetzagentur. Die Behörde hat aufgrund von § 67 TKG die Befugnis gegen eine derartige, rechtswidrige Bewerbung von Rufnummern vorzugehen. So kann sie die Nummer sperren lassen und das Inkasso verbieten (was wichtig ist, damit die Täter kein Geld bekommen). Aber dazu muss die Behörde eben wissen, dass Abzocker am Werk sind - und das geht nur, wenn sie von den Opfern informiert wird. Meldungen über Lockanrufe nimmt die Behörde unter der Mailadresse [email protected] oder per Fax unter 06321 / 934-111 entgegen. 

Fordern Sie Auskunft über die Verantwortlichen. Gerade 0137-Nummern werden gerne für Lockanrufe missbraucht, weil man sich als Täter gut in der relativen Anonymität oder hinter (ausländischen) Briefkastenfirmen verstecken kann.  inden Sie zunächst heraus, welchem Unternehmen die Nummer zugeteilt ist. Dazu genügt eine kostenlose Abfrage in der Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur. Beschweren Sie sich dann schriftlich oder per Mail bei dem zuständigen Unternehmen über den Nummern-Missbrauch und fordern Sie es mit Fristsetzung auf, Ihnen den Namen des Letztverantwortlichen zu nennen. 

Erstatten Sie Strafanzeige wegen (versuchten) Betruges, bzw. (versuchten) gewerbs- und bandenmäßigen Betrugs. Zuständig für die Strafanzeige ist Ihre örtliche Polizeidienststelle, Kripo oder Staatsanwaltschaft. Sichern Sie den betreffenden "Anruf in Abwesenheit", aus dem die beworbene Rufnummer hervorgeht. Legen Sie Ihrer Strafanzeige eine Foto des Handydisplays mit dem Lockanruf bei, ggf. genügt auch eine Fotokopie des Displays mit einem handelsüblichen Kopiergerät. Weisen Sie die Ermittler unbedingt darauf hin, dass Sie kein Einzelfall sind. Zum Beleg können Sie zum Beispiel auf unser Forum verweisen. Einen Musterbrief für die Anzeige finden Sie bei Dialerschutz.de.

*6. Kann ich auch hier im Forum melden, dass ich hereingefallen bin?*

Ja, wir haben dazu einen gesondertes Forum. Hier gehts lang.

*7. Wo bekomme ich weitere Informationen über Lockanrufe mit 0137-Nummern?*

Zum Beispiel bei
Dialerschutz.de
Antispam.de
Bundesnetzagentur


----------

